# ATI Catalyst 11.6 Released, So its better from Open Driver?

## KingYes

Hey All..

Right now just released ATI Catalyst 11.6 version. So its have better good from Open Driver?

My Card its HD6950 (and Open Driver work for me.. installed from  the layman).

----------

## andrewthomas

 *KingYes wrote:*   

> Hey All..
> 
> Right now just released ATI Catalyst 11.6 version. So its have better good from Open Driver?
> 
> My Card its HD6950 (and Open Driver work for me.. installed from  the layman).

 

Not necessarily.  

I use the radeon driver over catalyst, it works just fine. 

No reason to mess with something that works.

----------

## KingYes

Thanks for your information.

----------

## yellowhat

I am using a Sapphire HD5770 with Open driver, it work very good with gnome-shell.

I think that if you want play games or do something that stress your GPU you have to use Closed Driver, for the rest normal use or compiz or kde or gnome or gnome-shell open will work very good.

----------

## KingYes

BTW, gnome-shell not work with the Closed Driver (checked the 11.5). Hmm.. Its work, but its hava a lots bugs..

----------

## rgawenda

ATI drivers require Big Kernel Lock, which is a no-go, as it isn't available in latest and future kernels.

----------

## chithanh

A patch exists to remove the requirement of the big kernel lock. It is applied in the 11.6 ebuild already.

----------

## KingYes

So is it work good with gnome-shell?

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> A patch exists to remove the requirement of the big kernel lock. It is applied in the 11.6 ebuild already.

 My understanding is that Big kernel lock could be removed when using 11.6 closed source?

Am I rignt?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Fri Jun 24, 2011 10:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

Answering to myself, ati-drivers-10.6 doesn't emerge if "Big kernel lock" is not activated.

My kernel is 2.6.38-r6/amd 64.

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

----------

## are

frglx-11.6 runs well with 2.3.39 without big kernel lock and gives almost 3 times better OpenGL performance. Also it supports more features (opencl, hardware video encoding/decoding). But unfortunately it does not wake up after hibernate/suspend. I choose it for my desktop-computer.

The open driver is easy to install, provides good performance and stable hibernate/suspend. So i choose it for the laptop.

----------

